# Fuel pump issue..Need HELP!



## Marque Smith (Apr 21, 2018)

I recently installed a new fuel pump on my Farm pro two cylinder tractor. I followed all instructions and have fuel at the bleeder valve but I am unable to get fuel to the injector ports on top of the pump. Manuel says to slowly turn shaft until fuel is present but turning the shaft does nothing. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Marque, welcome to the tractor forum.

You installed a new injection pump and get fuel to the bleeder valve, but not to the injector ports on top of the pump?? Is this correct?? 

On my old Ford tractor, which is old style, this would mean the shutoff valve is closed (kill rod pulled).


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Turning the shaft "SLOWLY" wont get you anywhere..
Hit the starter & watch it pump.. make sure the throttle is WIDE OPEN/Full Throttle.


----------



## Marque Smith (Apr 21, 2018)

I will do both. Thanks for the help. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I checked w some suppliers online & they don't have it..
I haven't checked "ALL" my suppliers but if you get the standard, "we can order it for you" line.. "it'll take 2-3 weeks".. lemme know..
Good luck. TPG


----------



## Marque Smith (Apr 21, 2018)

OK, so I connected pump and made sure that the pump cutoff lever was not the problem. However I am NOT getting any fuel out of the ports on top of the pump. I have fuel when the hose is disconnected so presumably it is there when connected. Any other suggestions?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The pump insides must be stuck?? Take it back where you got it..


----------

